# Τσίπουρο



## seimontadtecwyn (Jul 24, 2008)

Γεια σας, και ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις εξαιρετικές απαντήσεις στην ερώτησή μου για τα ονόματα «Ζήσης» και «Χρήστος».

Αυτή τη στιγμή ενδιαφέρομαι για την ετυμολογία της λέξης «τσίπουρο». Μήπως είναι τουρκική λέξη; Νομίζω ότι το τσίπουρο είναι το πιοτό που πιο πολύ από κάθε άλλο μοιάζει με το τουρκικό ρακί (rakı). Αλλά μήπως συσχετίζεται τουναντίον με το ψάρι που λέγεται «τσιπούρα»;

Με τήν ευκαιρία, υπάρχει μια καλή φωτογραφία μιας τσιπούρας στο Διαδίχτυο; 

Με χαιρετίσματα,

Σάιμον


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2008)

Με την τσιπούρα δεν έχει σχέση το τσίπουρο, απ' όσο γνωρίζω.

Η τσιπούρα είναι μεσαιωνική γραφή. _Χρύσοφρυς_ ήταν στους αρχαίους. Πιστεύεται ότι η τσιπούρα βγήκε από το όνομα ενός άλλου ψαριού, του ίππουρου, που άλλαξε γένος στη διαδρομή και από το _της ιππούρας_ καταλήξαμε στην τσιπούρα. Όσοι υποστηρίζουν την ετυμολογική γραφή, προτείνουν να γράφουμε _τσιππούρα_. Ωστόσο, γράφουμε _τσιπούρα_ πάρα πολλά χρόνια για να βάλουμε τώρα άλογα (_ίππο_) στη μέση της λέξης.

Δυο όμορφες φωτογραφίες που βρήκα.










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gilt-head_bream

Για το τσίπουρο θα έρθει αρμοδιότερος, που ίσως θα μπορεί να σου πει δυο πράγματα περισσότερα από αυτά που γράφουν τα λεξικά.


----------



## Elena (Jul 24, 2008)

nickel said:


> Για το τσίπουρο θα έρθει αρμοδιότερος, που ίσως θα μπορεί να σου πει δυο πράγματα περισσότερα από αυτά που γράφουν τα λεξικά.



Μέχρι να έρθει ο αρμοδιότερος:

Τσίπουρου, του (*τσίπουρο, το *και συνήθως στον πληθυντικό τσίπουρα) < (μεσαιωνικό) τσίπουρον < (τουρκοταταρικό) sepre ή (τουρκικό) cibre (δες Βασικό λεξικό ξένων λέξεων της νέας ελληνικής: Ευαγγελία Παπακυριάκου – Απέργη / Χάρης Παπακυριάκου, Gutenberg). 


και cibre=grape pomace


Aλλά ελπίζω ο αρμοδιότερος να μας μιλήσει και για «σίκερα»
(cibre = τσίπουρο [μεσν. ελλ. τσίπουρον > τουρκ. Τα ελληνικά ετυμολογικά λεξικά πιθανολογούν ότι η λέξη τσίπουρο είναι τουρκική. Κατ' άλλη άποψη η λέξη συνδέεται με το μετγν. ελλ. σίκερα (= οινοπνευματώδες ποτό) εβραϊκής αρχής. Σύμφωνα με το online λεξικό του Ιδρύματος τουρκικής γλώσσας η λέξη είναι ελληνική].)


----------



## curry (Jul 24, 2008)

Αν και έχω κάνει μεγάλη κατανάλωση ρακής/τσίπουρου στη ζωή μου, δεν είχα δει ποτέ γλωσσολογικά το ζήτημα ως σήμερα...
Κοιτώντας λοιπόν στα λεξικά μου -δεν έχω πολλά- βλέπω ότι η ρακή (ή το ρακί) προέρχεται από τα τούρκικα. Οι Τούρκοι δανείστηκαν τη λέξη από τους Άραβες ή τους Ινδούς (μπερδεύτηκα, πάντως σε κάθε περίπτωση, από το οινοπνευματώδες ποτό αράκ). 
Όμως, η διαφορά υπάρχει αλλού: η τουρκική ρακή έχει γλυκάνισο (μπλιάχ). Η κρητική, ποτέ. Αλλά έχει η ρακή της Καλαμάτας (ξανά μπλιάχ κι ας κρατάω από εκεί).
Αλλά, τα μακεδονίτικα (συνήθως) τσίπουρα έχουν γλυκάνισο. Όχι όμως τα ηπειρώτικα ή τα θεσσαλικά (όσα έχω πιει τουλάχιστον, έχω καιρό ακόμα να τα δοκιμάσω όλα). 
Το τσίπουρο πάλι, είναι βασικά η φλούδα των σταφυλιών (αυτό το ήξερα). Διαβάζω όμως, ότι μπορεί να προέρχεται από το τουρκικό "sapre" κι άλλοι πάλι λένε ότι η λέξη μπορεί να προέρχεται και από το εβραϊκό sekar* (σίκερα) ένα είδος οινοπνευματώδους ποτού.
Κι επειδή μας έμεινε η τσικουδιά (δηλαδή η ρακή), και δεν θέλω να μου στεναχωρηθεί, διαβάζω πάλι ότι προέρχεται κατά μια εκδοχή από το κίκουδο-κούκουδο-κουκούτσι. Τι να πω, δεν ξέρω, αντιγράφω.

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω σταγόνα ρακής ή τσίπουρου για να περάσω αυτή τη δύσκολη μεταφραστική βραδιά. Αλλά καλύτερα, γιατί θα έγραφα άλλα αντ' άλλων -ήδη έχω ξεφύγει όπως βλέπετε.
Στην υγειά σας!

*εδώ είχε κάτι τόνους το λεξικό που δεν μπορώ να τους βάλω, sorry!

Υ.Γ. Ενδιαφέρον αυτό με την τσιπούρα. Ο Μπάμπι την έχει με δύο "π"... Δεν είχα ιδέα...


----------



## curry (Jul 24, 2008)

Ταυτόχρονη έμπνευση είχαμε βρε Έλενα;


----------



## Elena (Jul 24, 2008)

curry said:


> Ταυτόχρονη έμπνευση είχαμε βρε Έλενα;



:) Να σε/μας συγχαρώ και να προτείνω «Καλλικούνη» (δεν είναι και τόσο μπλιαχ το ρακί/η ρακή, αν κι έχω χρόνια να πιω). Είναι δική σας μεν, αλλά έχουμε τα μέσα δε ;). Εναλλακτικά, περιμένεις δύο-τρεις μήνες
και σου δίνω από το δικό μας (τσίπουρο, Ήπειρος) -όχι, γλυκάνισος ούτε για αστείο.


----------



## curry (Jul 24, 2008)

Elena said:


> Εναλλακτικά, περιμένεις δύο-τρεις μήνες και σου δίνω από το δικό μας (τσίπουρο, Ήπειρος) -όχι, γλυκάνισος ούτε για αστείο.



Αυτό σημειώνεται!


----------

